# Sheraton Hotels



## omaro2266 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sheraton Fes Hotel (Morocco)









Sheraton Cairo Tower & Casino (Egypt)


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

So, after seeing this topic we can conclude that a Sheraton doesn't provide any added value to a city. In an architectonic way almost all of these hotels in this topic look very cheap.


----------



## EMDGRS (Jan 1, 2010)

*Sheranton PUERTO RICO*

OLD SAN JUAN SHERATON



























VIEW OF ROOMS









RESTAURANT SHERATON OLD SAN JUAN










SHERATON SAN JUAN CONVENTION DISTRICT


----------



## agus_southMVD (Feb 12, 2012)

WOW, Sheraton Hotels are ugly no matter where they are... hno:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice Hotels


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sheraton Mendoza Argentina


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

belatz said:


> Designed by the mexican architect Ricardo Legorreta:


where is there?


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Sheraton Grande Sukhumvit Hotel*
Bangkok, Thailand


Sheraton Grande Sukhumvit, Bangkok—Hotel Exterior by Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Grande Sukhumvit, Bangkok—Exterior by Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Grande Sukhumvit, Bangkok—The Sala alfresco dining venue by Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Grande Sukhumvit, Bangkok—The Orchid Cafe by Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Grande Sukhumvit by sooperfly3000, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Royal Orchid Sheraton*
Bangkok, Thailand











Hotel Exterior - Royal Orchid Sheraton Hotel & Towers, Bangkok, Thailand by Royal Orchid Sheraton Hotel & Towers in Bangkok, on Flickr


Garden Pool - Royal Orchid Sheraton Hotel & Towers, Bangkok, Thailand by Royal Orchid Sheraton Hotel & Towers in Bangkok, on Flickr


Royal Orchid Sheraton Lobby - I by David Yeo T. B., on Flickr


Royal Orchid Sheraton Hotel & Towers—Exclusive Towers Lounge by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Royal Orchid Sheraton Hotel & Towers—Towers Lounge - View by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

* Sheraton Pattaya Resort*
Pattaya, Thailand
(part 1)


Sheraton Pattaya Resort—Resort overview by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Pattaya Resort—Resort Exterior - Afternoon by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Pattaya Resort - Villas by leofan2000, on Flickr


Sheraton Pattaya Resort by leofan2000, on Flickr


Sheraton Pattaya Resort - Infiniti Restaurant by leofan2000, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

* Sheraton Pattaya Resort*
Pattaya, Thailand
(part 2)


Sheraton Pattaya Resort by gleff, on Flickr


Sheraton Pattaya Resort—Lobby by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Pattaya Resort—Baan Sai Chol - Day by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Pattaya Resort—Baan Sai Nam - Bedroom by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Pattaya Resort—Deluxe Pavilion Outdoor Sala by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## diestro (Jan 2, 2012)

a better view of the sheraton hotel in lima, peru


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Sheraton Chiangmai Hotel*
Chiang Mai, Thailand






































Thailand: Chiang Mai by gregsherman, on Flickr


The view from the Sheraton Chiang-Mai by namatjira88, on Flickr


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

Sheraton Hotel at Malpensa airport (milan metro area)


----------

